# 3 year old breathing hard?



## FroNuff (Apr 3, 2003)

For the past few days, I've noticed my 3 year old breathing hard when she's at rest, like when she's quietly playing or something. She doesn't seem to be struggling and she doesn't have any problems with her sleep, aside from the occasional snoring loudly. My DH has a deviated septum so he is a heavy breather and a snorer -- perhaps this is genetic? I don't know anything about deviated septums, so forgive my ignorance. Oh, and she is big for her age, but I wouldn't say overweight since she is both tall and big.

Anyone else out there with a heavy breathing child?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Does she have a touch of a cold? My ds seemed to be breathing heavier than usual with his last cold.


----------



## FroNuff (Apr 3, 2003)

She just got over a cold about 2-3 weeks ago, but no traces of it now. Her sister still has a bit of it, though, so maybe it's still in her system even though she's not showing outward signs of it...?


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

http://www.entnet.org/healthinfo/snoring/snoring.cfm

Snoring isn't a healthy sign... and can cause/be a symptom of sleep apnea.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My ds has been having colds all fall, sick a week, well a week, repeat. When he was breathing heavy, he wasn't having strong cold symptoms. I wouldn't worry unless it lasts a week, but I don't believe in much medical intervention, anyway. I hope she is breathing more lightly, soon







.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMoe*
http://www.entnet.org/healthinfo/snoring/snoring.cfm

Snoring isn't a healthy sign... and can cause/be a symptom of sleep apnea.









: Little ones shouldn't snore, there's a reason for that. My older DS snored and that was the first sign of his apnea (along with quitting breathing, once I was monitoring him!) He had to have his adenoids and tonsils removed and didn't snore once after that. (Apnea can later cause heart problems from what I understand, the body doesn't go into deep REM mode and it can cause both physical and behavioral problems too.)


----------



## FroNuff (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh no







Thanks for that info. My daughter is due for her 3 year check up, so I'll make her appointment tomorrow. I've been putting off making the appointment because I didn't see any point in her going, but I suppose now she should be checked out.

My DH had his tonsils and adnoids out at a young age and he remembers it fairly vividly, so I hope it doesn't come to that. But I never thought there was anything wrong with my DD's snoring since it isn't like she's sawing logs all the time, kwim?


----------



## singermom (Jan 18, 2003)

We have somewhat the same problem with our 5 y.o. dd--she also grinds her teeth, which may or may not be a related thing.

If your dd is not showing signs of a cold, but still seems stuffy, it might be due to seasonal allergies. We have all been hit very, very hard by them in our house. Don't know how you feel about over the counter decongestants, but when taken in moderation, they do seem to make our kids more comfortable. I am not familiar with homeopathic remedies for allergies, but I'm sure someone else here can fill you/us in.

Also, put a humidifier in her room--that really seems to help. I need to go out and get a new filter for ours.

I wouldn't necessarily jump to the idea of surgery--but do bring the condition up to the ped., and, if they recommend it, go to a good Ear, Nose, Throat specialist. The ENT would ultimately be the one to oversee treatment for any of those conditions--sleep apnea, etc., and to do the surgery, if you were going to go that route, so you would want to establish a relationship early. The first time I went to see our ENT, I figured him for a real surgeon, all "cut, cut, cut," and to my surprise, he took an extremely conservative route, and still feels it is not advised to remove our dd's tonsils and/or adenoids.

Let me know if you want to talk more.

Mia


----------



## virgo mommy (Apr 28, 2005)

my oldest dd had the same problem









she snored really bad and would sometimes choke in her sleep, she ended up having her adnoids and tonsils removed about 2 yrs ago and she sleeps so quietly now! it's great







and she gets a better nights sleep now too


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Tia. I have the same problem. When I was younger, my breathing hard was the result of allergies. As it an adult, it is the same issue except I have now developed sleep apnea.
Let us know how the doc appointment goes but I'll bet there will be a relatively easy solution!
Good to see you mama.


----------



## FroNuff (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey Lisa!







All my favorite folks are on this thread...weeee!









Thanks for the advice and the thoughts. She broke out in a funky rash on Saturday, so we've got another thing reason to make that doctor's appointment. I'll try to remember to come back here and update!


----------



## Maman*Musique (May 13, 2005)

I just did a search for apnea and your thread came up







Would you mind updating? We are dealing with what appears to be sleep apnea in our 4.5yo and I am trying to gather as much info as possible. It does seem scary.
Thanks and hoping for a very positive update mama!


----------



## FroNuff (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry I haven't come back to update!

I talked to the doctor about this, but it seems like, thankfully, her loud breathing and snoring was cold related. We went through about a month or so where everyone in the house had a cold or some cold-like symptoms, and once that time period passed and everyone was well, things were better. Her breathing is back to normal, and I haven't heard any snoring. We do have a referral to an ENT doctor just in case, but I didn't see the need to make an appointment since all the "issues" went away.

Maman Musique, I'm sorry you're going through this with your child, and I hope it's not apnea. I'll keep you in my thoughts.









Thanks, everyone.


----------

